# Adult RP +18



## D.panda (Mar 23, 2020)

I am looking for someone (male characters only) to do a adult rp with me only vanilla stuff 


Also I am looking for someone that have patient (my English is terrible)
And not shy ones I really new on rp so I need a master to be a leader
So if you have interest send me a private chat


----------



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 25, 2020)

If there are no vixens, what's the point!?


----------



## D.panda (Mar 26, 2020)

Fluffyfox............. said:


> If there are no vixens, what's the point!?


What's your point then??? to reply my thread???


----------



## kiroku (Mar 26, 2020)

Don't worry, they exclusively only post about hyper vixen rp in threads..


----------



## corntoznex (Mar 26, 2020)

And… going on their special website just cause discord or telegram isn’t furry enough.


----------



## D.panda (Mar 26, 2020)

actually i lost my interest on rp but for some reason i cant delete this thread


----------



## corntoznex (Mar 26, 2020)

Oof, hopefully the mood came back.

*presses F for rip mood*


----------



## D.panda (Mar 26, 2020)

and i had a female oc vixen but i will not use her for rp
cause i want to draw some of the situations and i don't wanna draw her now


----------

